# to masturbate (synonyms)



## mysteriouscreep

(I'm not sure about the policy on _risqué _language, but it's the cleanest I could phrase it whilst still abiding to the forum rules )

What are some other verbs I can use besides "mastuber"?


----------



## Leunamme

pratiquer l'onanisme, si on veut faire très propre.


----------



## zazap

se branler


----------



## Paf le chien

"masturber _qq_" and "_se_ masturber" are not rude by temself.
They are formal verbs.

Other verbs tend to be more rude (but still in dictionnaries), like "se branler".

It depends what you are looking for...


----------



## pheelineerie

se taper une queue (slang)


----------



## Argyll

mysteriouscreep said:


> What are some other verbs I can use besides "mastuber"?


There is a spelling mistake, and - not illogically - this verb requires a reflexive pronoun when the act is performed on oneself, which I do not think English grammar requires with the English verb : so "se masturber" it is.

No reflexive pronoun, of course, when it is reciprocal.


----------



## doodlebugger

_Pratiquer un plaisir solitaire_ is also a nice way to put it.


----------



## calembourde

Harrap's _Rude French_ has:

_se polir le chinois
se rabattre sur la veuve Poignet_

I assume these are very colloquial. 

By the way, I know a man can _se branler_ but can that word be about a woman as well? I assume, from the imagery involved, that the two expressions I gave only apply to men.


----------



## calembourde

Also, _The Complete Merde_ has _se tripoter_ which is apparently less rude than _se branler_.


----------



## Winetaster

Other slang expressions : "S'astiquer le poireau", "Se taper une queue", "Se triturer l'asticot"........

Frederic Dard et San Antonio ont pleins d'expressions comme celles-ci


----------



## DearPrudence

It makes me think of Mrs Doubtfire. 
No polite versions, quite the opposite here for men: masturber — Wiktionnaire.


----------



## jierbe31

Winetaster said:


> Other slang expressions : "S'astiquer le poireau", "Se taper une queue", "Se triturer l'asticot"........
> 
> Frederic Dard et San Antonio ont pleins d'expressions comme celles-ci



You could also have added _se polir le manche_...


----------



## Ollo

calembourde said:


> By the way, I know a man can _se branler_ but can that word be about a woman as well? I assume, from the imagery involved, that the two expressions I gave only apply to men.


 
Of course she can "se masturber" but it's nicer to say "se caresser" for women.

Indeed she cannot "se branler" neither "s'astiquer le poireau" but she can "se mettre un doigt".

Amis de la poésie, bonsoir.


----------



## weird me

Se toucher, nice way to say it.


----------



## Jim69

il n'y'en a pas tant que ça finalement...
"Se tirer sur popole" ça n'existe pas je pense, mais je crois qu'on peut comprendre  (enfin version mec quoi parce que pour les filles, ça marche moins bien)


----------



## pieanne

Jim69 said:


> il n'y'en a pas tant que ça finalement...
> "Se tirer sur popole" ça n'existe pas je pense, mais je crois qu'on peut comprendre  (enfin version mec quoi parce que pour les filles, ça marche moins bien)


Isn't it spelled "Paupaul"?


----------



## Jim69

pieanne said:


> Isn't it spelled "Paupaul"?


Maybe... Even if I use this paupaul/popol (I mean to say the word), I never write it.


----------



## pitchou

je pense avoir déjà entendu "se tailler une latte" et "se tirer la tige" mais "étrangler le borgne" est mon préféré ^^
romantique discussion


----------



## pieanne

Jim69 said:


> Maybe... Even if I use this paupaul/popol (I mean to say the word), I never write it.



OK, you don't *write* it (perhaps), but do you say it to anybody?


----------



## broglet

tu peux en ajouter "se faire une pogne"


----------



## Jim69

Je ne sais pas si on l'a déjà dit, mais il y a aussi "se palucher".
C'est mignon je trouve


----------



## tilt

There are many of other ones:
- _Se taper un 5 contre 1
- (Se) faire dégorger le poireau
- Faire appel à la Veuve Poignet_
- _Se pignoler_


----------



## Jim69

"Se tirer sur la nouille"


----------



## broglet

aussi on peut dire "jouer du hautbois rose"


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Il y a aussi le très poétique "dégraisser le salami", pour les hommes, une fois de plus.


----------



## broglet

et il ne faut pas oublier "polir le poteau de plaisir"


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Encore qu'elle ne soit pas répandue, j'aime bien "jouer avec le bâton de joie" (en référence à "joystick").


----------



## Jim69

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> "jouer avec le bâton de joie" (en référence à "joystick").


C'est peut être plus Québécois que Français non ?
En tout cas je ne l'ai jamais entendue...


----------



## broglet

et aussi "masser le manche mignon"


----------



## SwissPete

« Se faire mousser le créateur ».


----------



## DEHER

"S'astiquer *le manche"...*


----------



## mehoul

Pour ce qui concerne la masturbation féminine on peut s'inspirer de la chanson de Colette Renard "les nuits d'une demoiselle", qui contient pas mal d'expressions amusantes, certaines sans-doutes inventées pour l'occasion.


----------

